# Bad deal on new 1911



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys and gals, I was wondering If anyone has ever had a problem with buying online? I just got a STI lawman off gunbroker. Very nice gun I did 4 transfers that night and was late as I got home. I was really waiting for this gun as its in 9mm and are to be very well made. I cleaned it and shot a clip through it. Shoots great. After I put it on the bench to re-clean it I noticed the grips just didn't look right. Sure enough I looked up my auction and they were different. I called the company and the so called president said to send the gun back if it wasent opened or fired. No its now transfered to me and I shot 9 rounds through it. He proceded to tell me in firing the gun It meens I accepted it. He then told me to ship the grips back as STI has a 400 gun backorder and they can't send the right grips, and the grips I got are better, the price went up on the gun ect. But he would swap them out on a gun he has there. Ok I ship them out and let him know I did so and in good faith the company should refund my shipping. I get a response of so sad too bad and my grips better not even have a fingerprint on them he and his company have no obligation to make this right because I fired the gun. I asured him the grips were still as new. now keep in mind this gun was $1366.00.A lot of money for a blue collar guy. I hope it turns out good. Is it just me or is this fraud? I only want what I paid for.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I wouldn't call it fraud, especially if the pics on the auction were a stock photo, if it was the exact gun in question I understand your being miffed. But fraud? Not really, were thee any disclaimers regarding the pictures on the auction?
What kind of grips are on the gun?


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Miffed? No I'm beyond that. Just for the fact They can't see the fact that they sent me the gun with the wrong grips,and are treating me like dirt! What ever happened to customer service? All I want is a sorry we'll make this right! And I did read the auction over it's a stock photo with no disclaimers. It's like ordering a car with real rims and getting hubcaps. Also they do have the gun I ordered as they have some listed with the grips they sent me and some with the grips I was to get. They get my package tomorrow so who knows they may just swap them out without any more grief. And I see your point some places do list a disclaimer. Not here though. I guess you take your chances with online sales. I'm sure this will be resolved. At least the Colt xse commander I also got (from somewhere other than this company) was perfect. Live and learn!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

If they send you the same grips back, find some awesome ones on line and buy them and then sell the old ones on ebay. you will most likely get a set of grips you like even more. Good luck with the situation.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

tom1911sigfreak said:


> ... I was really waiting for this gun as its in 9mm and are to be very well made. I cleaned it and *shot a clip *through it. ...


You would do better using a_ magazine_, I'm sure _clips _would void even STI's warranty.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Ahhhh Ya got me on that one qwiksdraw!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As has been mentioned, be aware of "stock" photos when dealing with an auction. I've dealt with GunBroker for years and years, and have had a positive 99.5% experience with them. 

It sounds as if the grips you are talking about were cosmetically different, vs. having a flaw of some kind. I hope it turns out well for you.

BTW......you never want to mix up magazines and clips on a gun forum. If you do, you'll be a marked man for life.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks All it turned out well! Very happy they made it right. LOL I'm never gonna let the clip slip out again!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Tom, glad things worked out for ya'!!


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks All! This has turned out to be my most shot gun now! Never thought a 1911 in 9mm could be so fun to shoot. I am so pleased with the way STI builds there guns I ordered a STI Escort in 9mm.


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

Get a set of VZ's and never look back!!!


----------

